

Kakonomics, or the strange preference for Low-quality outcomes - opminion
http://edge.org/response-detail/10993

======
opminion
The interesting bit is at the end:

 _the threat to good collective outcomes doesn 't come only from free riders
and predators, as mainstream social sciences teach us, but also from well-
organized norms of Kakonomics that regulate exchanges for the worse_

